# Need to place my cats - Florida



## Bavaria (Oct 7, 2009)

I am getting a divorce and since I am originally from Germany, I would really like to go back home. I only came here because of my (soon to be ex) husband. I never thought it would come to this, since I always thought he loves our animals like I do, but apparently he doesn’t. He doesn’t want any of the cats, horses or dogs now and leaves it up to me what to do with them.
Anyways, I an stuck now and need some help to place my cats. I have no chance in finding a small apartment to rent with 5 cats in tow and I can’t afford to buy anything. If I go back to Germany, I would have to live at my parents’ for a while and they won’t let me bring any cats either.  
I have 5 cats to place, they are all 6.5 years old, (littermates, the mother already found an awesome home, thank goodness), fixed, litter trained. They are NOT declawed. They all seem to be domestic shorthair. There’s a gray female, she’s the runt, small and thin but active, likes to retrieve a toy mouse like a dog. A very cuddly cat, loves to be picked up and held. A black female, doesn’t like to be picked up and is a little shy, but very cute. Three tabby males. 
If I could adopt the black and the gray female out together, that would be great. Two of the tabby males also get along well. One doesn’t like to be picked up but he’s very pretty, and he does come to cuddle. The other is a cuddle bug and could live in your arms if you’d let him. One tabby male would make a great single cat. He’s a little wimp and not very social with the other cats, but he loves to cuddle.
These cats are all very friendly and never seen a bad day in their lives.
I had originally found their mother the day she gave birth. She was hiding behind the motor of a parked car in the middle of town, and was covered in motor oil. She was so skinny, I didn’t even expect her to have them so soon, but she gave birth an hour or two after I found her. 
I am looking for forever, indoor homes. If anyone here is remotely interested or knows of anyone that might be interested, please post and let me know. Or you can reach me at 
[email protected]
We live a little north of the Tampa Bay area in Florida on the west coast, but would be willing to drive quite a bit to bring them to suitable homes.
Thank you for reading.
Chris
Feel free to cross post!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry it is under such stressful conditions. You may have some luck placing them via Craigslist but my best suggestion would be trying to get them into an adoption program. You could also contact your vet and see if you could post flyers at their clinics.


----------



## Bavaria (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Heidi! Yes, I wish it would be just to hang out, have fun an chat.  
Vets Offices! That's a good idea! They usually have a bb somewhere. I will check the ones in this area!


----------



## BerniesHouse (Nov 8, 2009)

No offense to anyone, but I definitely would not post them on Craigslist. Awful things have happened to both human and animals alike as a result of posting there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

A lot of us here adopted our cats through Craigslist. 

Cinderella and Cleo came from there.

Yes, there are bad people lurking there, but there are bad people everywhere, probably even Handicappets.com.


----------

